# [Nota de difusión] Controlador trifásico para motor de ventilador de CC



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2011)

*Controlador trifásico para motor de ventilador de CC sin escobillas de Microchip* (14/12/2011)

​
El primero en el mercado con arquitectura senoidal sin sensor y programable mediante resistencia.

*Microchip* anuncia la ampliación de su gama de controladores trifásicos de motores de ventilador de CC sin escobillas (BLDC) senoidales y sin sensor con el *MTD6505*, el primer y único controlador autónomo del mercado programable mediante resistencia que permite seleccionar entre diversos rangos de coeficientes de fuerza contraelectromotriz.
Esta característica exclusiva permite que los ingenieros diseñen una amplia variedad de características para ventiladores BLDC trifásicos con un solo dispositivo económico y flexible, ahorrando así tiempo y dinero al estandarizar varias líneas de producto en un solo controlador y con muy pocos componentes externos. Además, este controlador de bajo coste se suministra en un encapsulado UDFN de 3x3 mm con un grosor de 0,5 mm para aplicaciones con poco espacio disponible, como ordenadores portátiles finos y minúsculos ventiladores de CC sin escobillas.

Con el fin de lograr su eficiente consumo de energía y funcionamiento silencioso con un bajo nivel de ruido acústico y de vibración mecánica, el *MTD6505* incorpora un control senoidal de 180 grados. Al tratarse de un controlador sin sensor, el *MTD6505* elimina la necesidad de un sensor externo de Efecto Hall, reduciendo así coste y espacio en la placa. Además, el controlador proporciona una serie de funciones de protección integradas en el chip para prolongar la vida del motor y evitar que trabaje de forma perjudicial, como apagado térmico, limitación por sobrecorriente y protección por bloqueo.

Microchip también anuncia la tarjeta de demostración para controlador trifásico de ventilador sin sensor BLDC MTD6505 (ADM00345), que ya se encuentra disponible con un precio de 59,99 dólares. Esta tarjeta de demostración integra un ventilador BLDC trifásico y tres módulos enchufables para el *MTD6505*.

Se encuentra también disponible para su descarga un GUI gratuito que simplifica la monitorización y el control del ventilador con el microcontrolador PIC® incorporado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2011)

Muy interesante.
Gracias por el informe Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------

